# 40lbs-45lbs for SPOTS anyone shoot with this weight ?



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I backed my prestige down to about 41....shoots fine!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

For me it's more about holding weight than draw weight. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with and shoot best with. Nothing says you have to shoot 60# indoors.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

As long as you can get the arrows in the middle, it doesn't matter how fast they go or if they do summersault on the way.......


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i think people are too concentrated on draw weight and should be more concred about holding weight. i think a lot of pros shoot a low dw with vary low letoff

expecially with the spiral X cams you can be shooting 50 lb but holding 22-23 lb at 55% let off


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

If you can find tips heavy enough, or a length long enough to spine a 2712 properly, and still keep a reasonable holding weight, then by all means shoot 45 pounds. It just requires a little more effort to get your bow tuned up properly.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys I am going to give it a try the worst could happens is I don't like it and go back to my 58lbs


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I tried shootin some 22's at 41 pounds and they didn't fly good at all....then I tried some XXX's and they flew better. I am just gonna stick with my 600's for indoor, it will make me a better archer I guess


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

While waiting for my new Left Handed Merlin Excalibur EX-40, I"ve been shooting my RIGHT handed Barnsdale Classic X...with Tri-Star wheels on it and a shoot thru system at 43# peak weight with 55% letoff.

YES, I am shooting the right handed Classic X ....LEFT handed and the bow shoots perfectly fine in that configuration!! OH, but the added advantages of a shoot thru cabling system!

I'm shooting GoldTip XXX shafts cut 3/4" past the end of the launcher blade with 150 grain points, and the arrows fly like darts. They are NOT critical, and in fact, are quite forgiving.

Of course, the 55% letoff gives me 19 pounds of holding weight which is super, IMHO.

I wouldn't worry at all about 42-45# peak weight, even outdoors on field rounds. I've never shot over 50# outdoors, and have really never struggled with the lighter poundages. I never have had to lay off shooting because of any archery related injury in over 50 Years of shooting bows of all types.

Go for it! Afterall, indoors or out, if you are shooting a target that isn't breathing...the TARGET isn't going to go anywhere, correct?

Oh, and forget trying to spine a 2712 "correctly" no matter what the point weight! You "spine them"(if you want to call it that) so that they GROUP and are FORGIVING...but breaking the spine down...forget it. hahahaha. Personally, I refuse to shoot a 600-700 grain arrow with 300 grains in the nose when I can shoot BETTER with a 430 grain CARBON arrow with only 150 grains in the nose.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree with Field14, forget trying to get the 27's to spine out unless you want to shoot close to 80 lbs. To me the 2512's with 175 grain points shoot and group better than the two larger shafts.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

i think the pros shoot well enought to group the 27's and the added size helps to grab more x's.is it more forgiving for the average guy?probably not


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got my wife pulling 40lbs with her Prestige shooting 400gr X-Killers. Bet its not even shooting 150fps. Lol.


----------



## MTgirlshunt2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am shooting 45 lbs with 24.5" Easton Epic 600's with a 100 gr tip. There is quite an arch at 60 yards, but they are more accurate then a lot of my competitors. At 20 yards, they are deadly.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Both of my indoor bows are shooting 45#, they shoot well enough to put up a 300/47X last week

Mrs.Squid's compound is Martin Mystic custom ordered to max at 35# and she rarely drops a point in a 300 round

Victory XRingerHV V1 350 spine, 272 grains total:
45# Martin P3/Elite/Nitrous-X : 255 FPS

Victory NanoForce V1 400 Spine w. 4" natural feathers, 254 Grains total:
45# Martin P3/Elite/Nitrous-X : 260 FPS


I'm 100% convinced there is absolutely no need to for more than 35#.

Hell, my daughter can score a 300 (if her head is in the right place) with a custom built Martin Tigress that maxes out at only 27.5#


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Alright guys I tried 40lbs shot a 300 45x on a five spot and 298 21x on a Vegas. I am going to up the poundage to 45 for a little more holding weight. I could not get my triple x's to fly right I went to a 2617 with 150 up front. I like the low poundage I can shoot all day and not get tired.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Had good luck with 2712's, 30" , 150 grain points at 46#.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i shoot 2413's with 150 in the front, or 2512's with 200 grains @ like 30" at 48 lbs


----------

